

How a Lousy Football Game Led to the Greatest Hockey Game - edroche
http://readonlymemory.vg/john-madden-hockey/

======
patzerhacker
For fuck's sake, the creator of M.U.L.E was Danielle Bunten. You'd think a
site focused on video game history would do the research on this.

~~~
henderson101
Eventually, yes. But it's the same as with Sophie Wilson (designer of ARM
processor instruction set, formerly Roger) - is it a historical account,
therefore use their name/gender at the time of the event, or a retrospective
where their name/current gender overrides that historical fact? Tough call.

~~~
patzerhacker
>is it a historical account, therefore use their name/gender at the time of
the event, or a retrospective where their name/current gender overrides that
historical fact?

It seems to be that the current 'style' for this is to use their name as of
now. See the reporting about Chelsea Manning.

~~~
henderson101
Maybe, but it doesn't make the alternative any less "correct". Also, "Dan" is
a diminutive of both possible names, so I guess they went for the middle?

